
How jumbo jet engines are made [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfomloUg2Gw
======
pcurve
The part about making hollow fans using inflation technique was fascinating.
That is some serious creativity and engineering.

------
greenyoda
If you found this interesting, you might also like this recently posted
documentary on how 747s get disassembled, inspected and put back together
every few years:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921930)

------
esseeayen
Interesting, I watched a similar documentary from the GE side and I was under
the impression that both companies were making composite fan blades. I guess
that may just be GE while RR makes the hollow titanium blades (which are
pretty amazing).

~~~
pcurve
GE does make composite fan blades, but not for A380 engines.

GE supplies engine to A380 through joint venture with Pratt and Whitney. That
engine is GP7000 and it also uses hollow titanium blades, just like Trent.

~~~
esseeayen
Was that because the technology wasn't there yet or because titanium ones are
in ways superior to composites?

Also I was curious why they didn't user any advanced ceramics in the turbine
considering the temperatures involved, instead they used metal with cooling
holes (and underlying heat sink structures).

------
Black-Plaid
[Edit] I'm an idiot, disregard.

~~~
avar
This is as good a place as any to ask, are there any good documentaries about
how various stuff is made that isn't entirely fluff interviews & panning over
assembly lines without any explanations about the engineering involved?

~~~
cdibona
AgentJayZ on YouTube is amazing for understanding everything about jet
engines/power turbines. Seriously great channel.

~~~
maybecorrect
Thanks for that pointer - that is a seriously cool channel - I wasn't sure
what to expect, but I'm really digging the videos discussing how to correctly
assemble a jet engine.

------
jetskindo
Very interesting how the jet engine is a complex mechanical device. Sure there
might be some software controlling it from the cockpit but the bulk of the
work is mechanical.

------
im_down_w_otp
I wonder what they would be like if they were made by software engineers.

~~~
cellularmitosis
People tend to behave differently when lives are at stake.

